# The New 3 Mile Bridge Fishing Pier



## blues

So Pensacola Fishing Forum Member, What do you think will be a fair price to charge to get on the pier come March 1, 2010???????????

Personally I know there will be maintenance and up keep, But I think it need more portable toilets and keep them cleaned several times a week. So I'm saying $5.00 per vehicle and $1.00 per aldult and kids under 16 free.:usaflag


----------



## Just_Ducky

I think Seniors should get a discount and Military free.


----------



## TexasFisherman

$5 sounds reasonable. And military discount would be nice. And $5 would beat Pensacola fishing pier by a few bucks


----------



## user10068

I like the $2.00 - $2.50 that they are considering now. I usually go by myself, and damn if I want to pay $5 everytime I go.


----------



## AQUAMAN

I think five dollars is the minimum charge for anything fishing related in this town. Hell, you can't even launch your boat for free anymore.


----------



## salt_water_guy

I think 5 for a car and 1 per person and 16 and under free and disability discount,and senior citizens discount...It should not be much at all its fema money that bult it!! lol:usaflag


----------



## SaltAddict

5 per vehicle, 1 per adult, free for over under, & definently free for military.

Nothing less than that. Gotta pay to play.


----------



## reelhappy

<DIV id=cover-sheet></DIV><DIV class=Section1><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt"> *<U><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">PENSACOLA</U>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> BAY FISHING BRIDGE</U>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"></U>*<P class=MsoNormal>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"></U>*<P class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <U>QUESTIONNAIRE</U>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></U>*<P class=MsoNormal>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></U>*
<LI style="mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">How do you like the new fishing bridge?* </LI>
<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> Benefits and Pluses:____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Concerns:_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Recommendations:_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">2. Do you have a Florida Fishing License? Yes No*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*
<LI style="mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">What is your zip code? __________* </LI>
<P class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*
<LI style="mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">How frequently do you plan to use the fishing bridge? ___________________* </LI>
<P class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*
<LI style="mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">What are your needs? Bait Tackle Rod and Reel Rental Cart Rental Shuttle on/off bridge Mobile Cart for Supplies(bait,tackle,food,drinks,etc.) *</LI>
<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><SPAN id=OBJ_PREFIX_DWT29 class=Object>Sun Lotion, other? ________________________________________________*<P class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> *
<LI style="mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Parking: Traffic Problems/Concerns? ________________________________* </LI>
<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*
<LI style="mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Fees: $10. or $15. or ???? per day?____ Annual Pass?___________________* </LI>
<P class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*
<LI style="mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Pay Honor System when no attendant is present?_______________________* </LI>
<P class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*
<LI style="mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Friendliness of Bridge Patrons? ____Safety Concerns?___________________ Convenient Trash Collection?________________________________________ Other?___________________________________________________________* </LI>
<P class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*
<LI style="mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Other recommendations, concerns, or issues?________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________* </LI>
<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">please fill out and give to robert turpin or email [email protected]*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">thank you*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">scot*</DIV>


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Fishing bridge fees to be set in March

Posted 2/19/2010 5:40 PM EST on pnj.com by Jamie Page



Fees are expected to be set in mid-March for the new Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge.



Until then, use of the $11 million fishing bridge is free.



A list of fees was proposed to Escambia County commissioners Thursday. But it was determined that the fees needed to be increased slightly to pay for the estimated $10,000 to $15,000 cost of fixing the damaged concession building at Wayside Park, owned by the City of Pensacola.



The fees initially proposed were:



- Per fisher: $2 daily, $70 annual.



- Per vehicle, $1 daily, $35 annual.


----------



## flrockytop

I think it should be $10 for the car and $10 for each person plus $5 for each rod you bring. If it still fills up keep raising the price until there is always a place to park.


----------



## User6882

> *flrockytop (2/23/2010)*I think it should be $10 for the car and $10 for each person plus $5 for each rod you bring. If it still fills up keep raising the price until there is always a place to park.


are you mentally challenged??? :banghead


----------



## Cornflake789

I must agree with Brandon, that would be way to high of a price to pay. Especially when the fishing on that bridge sucks for the most part


----------

